# Lessons learned



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

For the past year I have been fighting derailments and uncouplings. It finally dawned on me! I bought three Kato DC locomotives that would throttle down and start at a very slow speed. My problem was poor locos from the past and trying to run at greater than scale prototype speeds. I now can let my 14 car train with a F3A, F3b and F3a consist run without any derailments or uncouplings. Even backing into a siding all is well. This all goes to show that even after all my years[there is more to learn.:appl: :laugh:


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

When I decided to try modeling a layout again, I made the switch to DCC, and bought 2 Kato diesels and a Bachman steamer. All 3 run very well.

Glad you found the solution to your problem. Modern models are definitely better than the old stuff!


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

Kato n-scale locos actually have the highest speed motor of all the current models. Atlas to my knowledge was the first to use a scale speed motor, now almost everyone does except Kato.


----------



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

rrjim1, all I know is that the Kato F3's that I have are quite responsive starting from a full stop to just barely noticeable moving. And they increase speed gradually and smoothly. The consist even pulls a 3% grade with little effort. Much better than my older Atlas, Life-Like and ConCor locomotives. I am quite pleased.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

One of the great things about DCC is that you no longer have locos that take off like a startled jackrabbit. You can tame them and get prototypically correct operation by adjudging start voltage, acceleration/brake delay and momentum. You can also adjust the motor back EMF which can nicely simulate slowdown on grades.


----------

